# Tuner Dongle



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking to record Digital programs from OTA on my PC.
Can anyone recommend a decent Tuner Dongle?

Mark


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

This is what I'm using:

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr950q.html

Mine's an earlier version though.


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

ESA1178 said:


> Looking to record Digital programs from OTA on my PC.
> Can anyone recommend a decent Tuner Dongle?
> 
> Mark


May not be what you wanted to hear... but I don't think there is one.
At least not relative to the tuners in HDTV's.

I've tried to do the same thing over the years, and tried out the more popular brands, and have ended up returning them all.
They have been both dongles, as well as PCI Express cards. 
I've installed them on a desktop and laptop.
The pricier tuners have cost $300-$400, with dual HDMI outs, and have performed no better than the $49 models.
The picture quality has been good, but the constant freezes/skips and audio drops, etc. have been a constant.

I don't know why a $400 card shouldn't be able to perform as well as the tuner in a $400 HDTV, but I haven't found any that do.


----------



## PrairieTech (Oct 14, 2009)

If you can use a network device, Silicon Dust HD Homerun is great. Mine is over four years old. Using Windows Media Center on desktop and laptops to record or watch live.


----------

